# Dr. Pepper?! I only drink Coca-Cola!



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

Thats what I thought Luna was thinking when I took this. She looks really upset that can is close to her!  And no, she doesn't REALLY drink anything except water! Haha!

Then Zeus was staring at her in the second shot. 









Luna: 10 weeks old.










Zeus: 10 months old.


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

That pic of Luna is too cute!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Awe so Cute!!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Luna is hysterical in that picture! And Zeus sure is handsome. Great pictures!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Good for her, refusing that junk...she is setting a good example for healthy living! Smart cookie.  ...and cute on top of it!


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Good for her, refusing that junk...she is setting a good example for healthy living! Smart cookie.  ...and cute on top of it!


I love your signature photos!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

heathuhhhhwebbbb said:


> I love your signature photos!


Oh thank you! 

Melissa aka Buildthemskywards made this siggy for me.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Awh, she's so sweet! Btw I love love love your ring!! Beautiful!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Oh thank you!
> 
> Melissa aka Buildthemskywards made this siggy for me.


She makes the best siggy's! She made mine too!


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Awh, she's so sweet! Btw I love love love your ring!! Beautiful!


LOL! Thank you so much! He did a good job picking it out, didn't he?!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Luna is precious and so adorable!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

heathuhhhhwebbbb said:


> LOL! Thank you so much! He did a good job picking it out, didn't he?!


Ummmm yes! A great job! Did he pick it out all by himself?? Bryan and I picked out the center stone together and designed my band too! I was scared to be surprised! Lol


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Ummmm yes! A great job! Did he pick it out all by himself?? Bryan and I picked out the center stone together and designed my band too! I was scared to be surprised! Lol


He did.  He asked me what my favorite shape was. And I'm partial to circles. LOL!  How long have you been engaged/married?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

heathuhhhhwebbbb said:


> He did.  He asked me what my favorite shape was. And I'm partial to circles. LOL!  How long have you been engaged/married?


I meant to say setting, not band. We have been engaged for almost 2 years now and have yet to set a date. We have a house together and I graduated 2 years ago from pharmacy school so I've been trying to focus on paying my student loans down and not paying for a wedding. How about u??

Here's a pic I found on my phone:


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> I meant to say setting, not band. We have been engaged for almost 2 years now and have yet to set a date. We have a house together and I graduated 2 years ago from pharmacy school so I've been trying to focus on paying my student loans down and not paying for a wedding. How about u??
> 
> Here's a pic I found on my phone:


Gorgeous! I love that shape of diamond as well! Super unique. We've been engaged for about a year. Give or take a day. Our date is 03/03/2013, so its coming up! Both of us are still in school (I finish in about a year with an English Major and hope to teach). *Fingers crossed* Paying down student loans is a super smart thing to do! Our parents are helping a lot with the wedding planning (we are going to St. Thomas, US Virgin Islands). So its not as expensive as it could have been.  I think we are going to get a house once he finishes in a year and gets his architecture internship started.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

heathuhhhhwebbbb said:


> Gorgeous! I love that shape of diamond as well! Super unique. We've been engaged for about a year. Give or take a day. Our date is 03/03/2013, so its coming up! Both of us are still in school (I finish in about a year with an English Major and hope to teach). *Fingers crossed* Paying down student loans is a super smart thing to do! Our parents are helping a lot with the wedding planning (we are going to St. Thomas, US Virgin Islands). So its not as expensive as it could have been.  I think we are going to get a house once he finishes in a year and gets his architecture internship started.


How exciting for you!! We were actually thinking of doing a destination wedding as well!! Congrats! It's right around the corner! We were thinking maybe the Dominican Republic. I need to look into it more, I keep putting the planning off! Lol. 

And school will be over before you know it! So happy for you two!


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> How exciting for you!! We were actually thinking of doing a destination wedding as well!! Congrats! It's right around the corner! We were thinking maybe the Dominican Republic. I need to look into it more, I keep putting the planning off! Lol.
> 
> And school will be over before you know it! So happy for you two!


Thank you so much! We are pretty excited.  And the Dominican Republic sounds GORGEOUS!


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Good for her, refusing that junk...she is setting a good example for healthy living! Smart cookie.  ...and cute on top of it!


Hahahah! Hey hey hey! I love Dr. Pepper!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

heathuhhhhwebbbb said:


> Hahahah! Hey hey hey! I love Dr. Pepper!



You might love Dr. Pepper, but he doesn't love YOU! He goes straight for the
thighs and on top of it attacks your heart and rots your teeth. ...if you ask 
me, I think it's time to break off that relationship. 




ps: You & Zorana have GORGEOUS rings! Wow! Wow! Spoiled girls!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Luna is so cute and tiny! I love both of your rings! Unfortunately I don't really like mine.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Luna is so cute and tiny! I love both of your rings! Unfortunately I don't really like mine.


Awh thanks Melissa! Omg, y don't u like yours? Ur so funny. This is why I had to help pick it out! Hahahaha


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Luna is so cute and tiny! I love both of your rings! Unfortunately I don't really like mine.



You know what my first engagement ring was? A 25cent ring from one of those
machines at Walmart!!! I'm not even kidding, hubby proposed spontaneously, so
after that I wore that 25cent ring until he got mine made. hehe I still cherish
that little ring.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> You might love Dr. Pepper, but he doesn't love YOU! He goes straight for the
> thighs and on top of it attacks your heart and rots your teeth. ...if you ask
> me, I think it's time to break off that relationship.
> 
> ...


Thanks LS!! Bryan gets spoiled too!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Thanks LS!! Bryan gets spoiled too!



I'm sure he does. :coolwink:


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> You might love Dr. Pepper, but he doesn't love YOU! He goes straight for the
> thighs and on top of it attacks your heart and rots your teeth. ...if you ask
> me, I think it's time to break off that relationship.
> 
> ...


Thank you!  Hahaha!


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Luna is so cute and tiny! I love both of your rings! Unfortunately I don't really like mine.


Thanks! She is adorable! 



~LS~ said:


> You know what my first engagement ring was? A 25cent ring from one of those
> machines at Walmart!!! I'm not even kidding, hubby proposed spontaneously, so
> after that I wore that 25cent ring until he got mine made. hehe I still cherish
> that little ring.


Hahaha! That's an ADORABLE story!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> You know what my first engagement ring was? A 25cent ring from one of those
> machines at Walmart!!! I'm not even kidding, hubby proposed spontaneously, so
> after that I wore that 25cent ring until he got mine made. hehe I still cherish
> that little ring.


That story is priceless! Ur always melting my heart!! <3


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Well girls, I found the ring pics for you. 

Here is the 25 cent Walmart ring. Of course it did not
come in this nice box, I just keep the ring in it as a
souvenir. The ring actually came in a plastic ball with
scotch tape all around it, haha.  I loved that ring, I
didn't even want a real one, I was happy as is.
















...and here is my real engagement ring, hubby had it made
for me. I know I know white gold and/or platinum are more 
"hip" than yellow gold, but I'm an old fashioned girl, I love 
my gold. :love2:


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Well girls, I found the ring pics for you.
> 
> Here is the 25 cent Walmart ring. Of course it did not
> come in this nice box, I just keep the ring in it as a
> ...


GORGEOUS! And I love that you still have your quarter machine ring! How long have you been married?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Beautiful LS!! Your setting is gorgeous!! So cute that you kept your first ring, how romantic! Yellow gold is back in girl!! So not out is style


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Awh thanks Melissa! Omg, y don't u like yours? Ur so funny. This is why I had to help pick it out! Hahahaha


I probably should have done that! It probably sounds really bad, but I son liked because the diamond is really small and the rest of it is plain. Apparently it was expensive because of the quality of the diamond but th price doesn't really bother me, it's more about huge fact that it's so small that it doesn't really look like an engagement ring if you know what I mean.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> You know what my first engagement ring was? A 25cent ring from one of those
> machines at Walmart!!! I'm not even kidding, hubby proposed spontaneously, so
> after that I wore that 25cent ring until he got mine made. hehe I still cherish
> that little ring.


That is such a sweet story! I'd love that! Your ring is beautiful and even the cheap one is nice!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I probably should have done that! It probably sounds really bad, but I son liked because the diamond is really small and the rest of it is plain. Apparently it was expensive because of the quality of the diamond but th price doesn't really bother me, it's more about huge fact that it's so small that it doesn't really look like an engagement ring if you know what I mean.


Awh Melissa, I'm sure it's beautiful! And to be honest, I would rather have a smaller flawless diamond than a big cloudy, yellow one. One of my friends got engaged w a huge 2 carat round stone and it didn't even look nice bc it was such bad quality and it really showed. And it's all about the meaning and the love!! Smooches!!


----------

